# Echinacea/elderberry Tonic



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm probably to late to ask this, as I need to know in less than 30 minutes. I know that elderberry is good for our birds. I'm not sure about echinacea though. Anyone know of any reason we COULD NOT use it? The ingredients in this tonic is: 115mg Echinacea...75mg Elderberry(says wild harvested flowers andberries) and 50 mg ginger. Any ideas before I buy this stuff?? Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Below are links to two of the ingredients. I can't see how it would harm our birds. Any one that's smarter than me, (and that's probably most of you LOL) see anything that concerns you?
Thanks for your time.

http://www.health-pages.com/ec/
http://www.friedli.com/herbs/ginger.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well I did it. I bought the stuff. Lots of pigeon fanciers use the elderberry extract, juice and even make a tea out of the dried berries. But this stuff is VERY expensive. The extract is anywhere from $6 to $9 an ounce, plus shipping. I ran across the items mentioned above on ebay and got 12 bottles, still factory sealed for $10. It may be something I can use or not. I'll have to do some research but don't know exactly where to go and look. That's why I posted here. Now that I've made the purchase, if anyone runs across anything or has any ideas, just post them here. I just can't see where this stuff would be bad for pigeons, used in moderation of course. That's another thing I'll have to figure out.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I have used eccinachia sucessfully on my birds before.
Last winter Zeus started to get a cold (sneezing, runny nose). While I had medicine on order, I thought I would try some eccinachia (from a capsule meant for humans) in his drinking water. By time the medicine arrived his cold was almost cleared up, already.
Have never tried elderberry. What aer its benefits?
Erna


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's easier for me to post a link. I'd never be able to explain it. LOL
http://youngagain.com/elderberry.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How much water did you put the capsule powder in?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That is very interesting.. I never used Echinacea for my birds but I have a cream made of it (for bumble foot in pigeons and raptors) and it works pretty good.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I just found this on one of the sites while looking under "Echinacea and pigeons"

http://www.oropharma.com/en/duiven/html/orovital.html

Hope that helps abit.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I have used both of these before with my parrots (recomended by vet) and it worked will and still use it whenI can get it. I don't use anti-biotics very often and prefer to use the natural stuff with the birds. On the up side though is that if a bird needs anti-biotics for some reason 1) I know its possibly bad and they really need them and 2) it works most every time because they have not been able to develop a resistance to Baytril. It's great brecause Baytril kicks every thing with my birds, even the nasty stuff! 

So in short - if bird safe and natural I would lookit up then go for it! Have fun and let us know how it works for you!


----------

